# Please welcome Candy!



## hartman studio (Feb 14, 2008)

Candy is my new maltese puppy. She is 16 weeks old and 2.6 pounds of sweetness and devilishness combined. Cocotini took to her instantly. She mothers her and they play and RLH constantly. Mindy is not quite as welcoming, but is OK with her. I was worried more about Cocotini as she is such a little alpha girl and she did not like my Mom's Hav puppy who is an absolute sweetheart. So I'm very excited that they are getting along so well. Cocotini lets her pull her hair and even eat her food!

So since some of you requested pictures of her here you go.


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Awww such a cute little ball of white fluff :kiss:


----------



## hartman studio (Feb 14, 2008)

thank you, Heather!!


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

She's a cutie! I love the mussed up hair look...to sweet. Congrats on your new baby!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

She is a little ball of gorgeousness!!!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

what a total doll!! how much will she end up weighing??


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

What a sweetie!!! And surrounded by pink! So so cute! Congratulations!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Congratulations Jocelyn, Candy is absolutely gorgeous!!! Which breeder did you get your precious princess from??? She reminds me a little of Marcris babies.


----------



## Lilly'sMom (Jan 28, 2010)

I love her! Maltese's are the cutest!!!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Congratulations!!! SHe is a DOLLbaby! I think Cocotini will come around, once she knows she still gets plenty of attention.

Can't wait to see more pics!
Kara


----------



## hartman studio (Feb 14, 2008)

whimsy said:


> what a total doll!! how much will she end up weighing??


She should end up weighing around 4 to 4 and 1/2 pounds.


----------



## hartman studio (Feb 14, 2008)

juliav said:


> Congratulations Jocelyn, Candy is absolutely gorgeous!!! Which breeder did you get your precious princess from??? She reminds me a little of Marcris babies.


Wow, how did you know that?? Her name is Marcris Wild About Candy and I got her from Joyce Watkins of Marcris in Florida.


----------



## hartman studio (Feb 14, 2008)

Thumper said:


> Congratulations!!! SHe is a DOLLbaby! I think Cocotini will come around, once she knows she still gets plenty of attention.
> 
> Can't wait to see more pics!
> Kara


Kara,
Cocotini LOVES Candy!!!!! Mindy is more distant,but she doesn't care to play as much as Cocotini does- she may come around, but she's OK either way. It's all good!!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

She's sooooo cute, but you can see that little spark in her eye that says "here come trouble".


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

That is some serious cuteness!!!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Congrats Jocelyn! She is a real cutie patootie!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

She is so cute. Have fun with your new baby.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

:doh: I must've read it wrong, lol whooops...
I'm glad everything is a ok 

Kara


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

My husband saw one in an office this week. He came home telling me about this little doll baby that played like Rosie. He was in love. But I didn't think Maltese because of its size. I thought they were about the size of the havs. Darn now I think I am in love. Beautiful puppy.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

hartman studio said:


> Wow, how did you know that?? Her name is Marcris Wild About Candy and I got her from Joyce Watkins of Marcris in Florida.


I love, love, love Marcris babies, she will be stunning. A year or two (can't remember now) ago I was helping my friend on the east coast find a maltese and I got to know a few breeders websites. I notice that different maltese breeders breed for a certain look. I am crazy about Bonnie's Angels and Marcris babies. Someday......

Again congratulations, can't wait to see the pics of her growing up.


----------



## hartman studio (Feb 14, 2008)

juliav said:


> I love, love, love Marcris babies, she will be stunning. A year or two (can't remember now) ago I was helping my friend on the east coast find a maltese and I got to know a few breeders websites. I notice that different maltese breeders breed for a certain look. I am crazy about Bonnie's Angels and Marcris babies. Someday......
> 
> Again congratulations, can't wait to see the pics of her growing up.


Oh, that's funny because I went down to get my bonnie's angel puppy and decided she was going to be larger than I wanted- but she was soooooo cute!!!! Since Joyce only lives about 10 miles away I contacted her and ended up with little Candy. She was holding onto 3 girls for show and since she doesn't let them go for show potential until they are 6 months old she had kept all three (2 are 5 months old and Candy was 4 months). She decided since she is 79 that she probably couldn't really keep all three and let me pick which one I wanted!!!


----------



## hartman studio (Feb 14, 2008)

Luciledodd said:


> My husband saw one in an office this week. He came home telling me about this little doll baby that played like Rosie. He was in love. But I didn't think Maltese because of its size. I thought they were about the size of the havs. Darn now I think I am in love. Beautiful puppy.


Maltese standard is from 4 to 7 pounds with most show breeders trying to keep them between 4 and 6 pounds. There are many large Maltese from puppy mills and backyard breeders which don't keep to the standard. So it may be that you've seen some of those larger dogs.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

hartman studio said:


> Oh, that's funny because I went down to get my bonnie's angel puppy and decided she was going to be larger than I wanted- but she was soooooo cute!!!! Since Joyce only lives about 10 miles away I contacted her and ended up with little Candy. She was holding onto 3 girls for show and since she doesn't let them go for show potential until they are 6 months old she had kept all three (2 are 5 months old and Candy was 4 months). She decided since she is 79 that she probably couldn't really keep all three and let me pick which one I wanted!!!


That is funny!!! We apparently not only share great taste in Havanese, but also share great taste in Maltese as well.  Have you found your way to Spoiled Maltese Forum? My friend hangs out on that forum and really likes it.


----------



## LuckyOne (Sep 3, 2009)

That is the cutest pup. Congratulations and lots of pictures please!


----------



## kawboy (Dec 5, 2007)

What a cutie she is. Now that we have a Hav and a Tzu a Maltese is next.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

What a surprise Jocelyn!!!! How exciting for you - and she is absolutely adorable!!! What a sweet pint size girl. I am so glad that Cocotini loves her!


----------



## hartman studio (Feb 14, 2008)

hey-there's a new toy in the toy box!!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Oh she is so cute!!!!!! Tiny she looks tiny. My Hav girl is small at 8.5 and I so worry I might step on her!!!!! Candy is seriously cute!!!!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Ok Jocelyn I want some Candy of my own now.....please share!!!!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Aww, she is the cutest little thing!!!!


----------



## kudo2u (Mar 7, 2009)

How ADORABLE! What a sweet new furbaby! Congrats!

I am anxious to see pics of her as she grows. There is a maltese forum, too - have you been there? I actually considered a maltese before I decided on my hav. I hung out both here and on the maltese forum (lurking) for about 6 months before I finally made up my mind!


----------



## TAPAJ (Jun 21, 2009)

Congratulations! Candy is well named...she looks so sweet! Please keep the pictures coming. She's adorable.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Candy is a little doll. I know she will be spoiled in no time. Please, keep the camera handy as you know we will all want to see her grow.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

North Carolina isnt' too far from me....I just may have to puppy snatch her up!! That dress is too cute.

Kara


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

WELCOME!!!!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Candy is sooooooooo cute! She makes you want to pick her up and kiss her nose


----------



## hartman studio (Feb 14, 2008)

JASHavanese said:


> Candy is sooooooooo cute! She makes you want to pick her up and kiss her nose


I know!!!!!!! I do just that- unfortunately she is at that stage when she licks,licks, licks my nose-THEN those little sharp puppy teeth decide to chomp my nose!! OUCH!! :jaw:


----------

